# What is your favorite Art style/Artist?



## Gracie (Nov 10, 2019)

I lean towards realism (any style). No fav artist, actually. If it grabs my eye and makes me happy looking at it..then that's what I like.


----------



## G.T. (Nov 10, 2019)

for me its like 3 criteria..

*i couldnt have made it

*i coulda never even imagined it and its amazing

*i could do it and appreciate what went into it


----------



## Gracie (Nov 10, 2019)

I like fantasy art, too.


----------



## DGS49 (Nov 10, 2019)

landscape photography.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 10, 2019)

I take that back. I think my favorite artists are James Coleman and Robert Osterloh.

Coleman:






Osterloh:






I owned this one ^ ..once upon a time. Had to sell cuz we had to move.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 10, 2019)

DGS49 said:


> landscape photography.


Show us some samples


----------



## bluzman61 (Nov 10, 2019)

I like surrealism the best, with Salvador Dali my favorite practitioner of that style.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 10, 2019)

bluzman61 said:


> I like surrealism the best, with Salvador Dali my favorite practitioner of that style.


I liked the one he did of the elephants in the water.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 10, 2019)

I kinda like whimsical too..but they aren't too wild...like the "modern abstract" stuff where the eyeball is off the face and on the corner of the canvas, lol.


----------



## Dekster (Nov 10, 2019)

I am rather found of Paul Klee's body of work as a whole, though some works moreso than others.  He blended a few different movements into his style.  I am more fond of his cubism heavy paintings.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Nov 10, 2019)

Surrealist.  Dali, Giger, Magritte etc.

I've got one of these sitting on my end table.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 10, 2019)

Dekster said:


> I am rather found of Paul Klee's body of work as a whole, though some works moreso than others.  He blended a few different movements into his style.  I am more fond of his cubism heavy paintings.


Show us.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 10, 2019)

Something about the artists in Hawaii..I adore the tropical flavor.


----------



## Dekster (Nov 10, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> > I am rather found of Paul Klee's body of work as a whole, though some works moreso than others.  He blended a few different movements into his style.  I am more fond of his cubism heavy paintings.
> ...



Show you what


----------



## Gracie (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 10, 2019)

Dekster said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Dekster said:
> ...


The works you like.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Gracie (Nov 10, 2019)

Thomas Kincade makes me feel cozy.


----------



## Dekster (Nov 10, 2019)

Gracie said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...





 

Now leave me alone with all your downloading and uploading demands


----------



## Gracie (Nov 10, 2019)

Dekster said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Dekster said:
> ...


----------



## martybegan (Nov 10, 2019)

Always had a thing for the hudson river school


----------



## Gracie (Nov 10, 2019)

Whimsical makes me happy too. But it has to be cute whimsical...not wild and cray cray.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 10, 2019)

African art from all corners of the globe.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## toobfreak (Nov 10, 2019)

Principally female photography.











Secondarily, futuristic, sci-fi fantasy.


----------



## Wyld Kard (Nov 11, 2019)

I like the fantasy art of Boris Vallejo and his wife Julie Bell.


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 11, 2019)

I've always been partial to the impressionists revolutionary use of light.  I myself am an artist, their techniques have had great influence on my work.

Pierre-Auguste Renoir - Wikipedia
*Pierre-Auguste Renoir*, commonly known as *Auguste Renoir* (/ˈrɛnwɑːr, rɛnˈwɑːr/ _REN-wahr, ren-WAHR_;[1] French: [pjɛʁ oɡyst ʁənwaʁ]; 25 February 1841 – 3 December 1919), was a French artist who was a leading painter in the development of the Impressionist style. As a celebrator of beauty and especially feminine sensuality, it has been said that "Renoir is the final representative of a tradition which runs directly from Rubens to Watteau."[2]

He was the father of actor Pierre Renoir (1885–1952), filmmaker Jean Renoir (1894–1979) and ceramic artist Claude Renoir (1901–1969). He was the grandfather of the filmmaker Claude Renoir (1913–1993), son of Pierre.












I'm also fascinated with divisionism, as I think it gave scientists and engineers idea where to go to produce the first T.V.s

This one is at the Chicago Art institue, everyone should go see it at least once in their life, it is featured in _Ferris Bueller's Day Off_.  It is nearly 7 feet high by 10 feet long.

*A Sunday Afternoon on the Island of La Grande Jatte*


----------



## Dekster (Nov 11, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> I've always been partial to the impressionists revolutionary use of light.  I myself am an artist, their techniques have had great influence on my work.
> 
> Pierre-Auguste Renoir - Wikipedia
> *Pierre-Auguste Renoir*, commonly known as *Auguste Renoir* (/ˈrɛnwɑːr, rɛnˈwɑːr/ _REN-wahr, ren-WAHR_;[1] French: [pjɛʁ oɡyst ʁənwaʁ]; 25 February 1841 – 3 December 1919), was a French artist who was a leading painter in the development of the Impressionist style. As a celebrator of beauty and especially feminine sensuality, it has been said that "Renoir is the final representative of a tradition which runs directly from Rubens to Watteau."[2]
> ...



My work is full of impressionist pieces (many of which are really bad).  I hate it now because it just reminds me of work.  Negative associations and all that.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 11, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> I've always been partial to the impressionists revolutionary use of light.  I myself am an artist, their techniques have had great influence on my work.
> 
> Pierre-Auguste Renoir - Wikipedia
> *Pierre-Auguste Renoir*, commonly known as *Auguste Renoir* (/ˈrɛnwɑːr, rɛnˈwɑːr/ _REN-wahr, ren-WAHR_;[1] French: [pjɛʁ oɡyst ʁənwaʁ]; 25 February 1841 – 3 December 1919), was a French artist who was a leading painter in the development of the Impressionist style. As a celebrator of beauty and especially feminine sensuality, it has been said that "Renoir is the final representative of a tradition which runs directly from Rubens to Watteau."[2]
> ...





I'm a little older-fashioned....


In November of 1966 After 40 days of rain, the Arno River laid waste to Florence. Ghiberti’s great doors of the Baptistery were knocked down; the Cimabue Crucifix, possibly the greatest example of medieval art in Italy, was reduced to a mound of sodden plaster; Michelangelo’s David was fouled to his buttocks in fuel oil.  Thousands of illuminated manuscripts in the Biblioteca Nazionale were buried in muck, and hundreds of old master paintings stored in the basement of the Uffizi Gallery flaked away leaving paint chips and mud.
This one always spoke to me:


----------



## CWayne (Nov 11, 2019)

Gracie said:


> I lean towards realism (any style). No fav artist, actually. If it grabs my eye and makes me happy looking at it..then that's what I like.


I don't have a favorite artist, but I do enjoy watching great art being created.


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 11, 2019)

Dekster said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > I've always been partial to the impressionists revolutionary use of light.  I myself am an artist, their techniques have had great influence on my work.
> ...



Yeah, I never thought that was very fair at Uni. how they made us work 2 to 4 times as much in class, and 10 times as much out of class as any other major just to get the same amount of credit.

I didn't mind though.  Most normal folks don't understand how this school and the Greeks revolutionized how humanity created and viewed art.  I understand how it makes you think of doing art as WORK. It is quite strict in application.

I haven't actually done any work myself since college except for a few projects here and there for friends.  And to teach my kid the basics.  It sapped all drive right out of me.


----------



## impuretrash (Nov 11, 2019)

The mysterious, dreamlike quality of Giorgio de Chirico's art is pretty cool...


----------



## Mindful (Nov 25, 2019)

Two American artists. 

Edward Hopper and Andrew Wyeth.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 25, 2019)

This is,without doubt the finest piece of grafitti I have seen so far.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Nov 25, 2019)

Gracie said:


> I lean towards realism (any style). No fav artist, actually. If it grabs my eye and makes me happy looking at it..then that's what I like.


I enjoy all art as long as it is tasteful and good as above.

I like Salvatore and his kind. In fact, my avatar was the first real art painting I really noticed....I gazed at it and thought, WTF is this???Lol


----------



## OldLady (Nov 25, 2019)

Gracie said:


> I lean towards realism (any style). No fav artist, actually. If it grabs my eye and makes me happy looking at it..then that's what I like.


I like realism, too.  I'm partial to Andrew Wyeth (if my avi wasn't a clue).


----------



## Mindful (Nov 25, 2019)

I'm also a fan of Gustav Klimt.


----------



## Likkmee (Oct 18, 2020)

Kenpo-Shendo Goju Ryu. Russ Rogg


----------

